# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Pijn ribbben na galblaasverwijderig

## [email protected]

ben nu 52 jaar

heb in feb 2011 een miltverwijdering gehad, nu sinds 5 -11-2012 een galblaasverwijderig.

heb constant pijn aan de onderkant rechts van de ribben.
met hoesten en slijm ophalen moet ik mijn 2 handen gebruiken tegen de ribben en achterkantt rug zo pijn doet dit.advies dokter gekregen om pijn stillers te gebruiken.
kan daar niet steeds met doorgaan.wie herkent deze pijn van de ribben.
advies????

gr

----------


## Leontien

Is het inmiddels weer goed met je ribben? 

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

